# Autotrail tracker eks 2005 se pack



## 104756 (May 27, 2007)

recently purchased the above vehicle 9very satisfied with it) but !! the dvd/cd radio that was installed with the ovehead tv screen does not have the remote control with it (assuming that there should be one). I do have a manual for the radio but nowhere in the manual or on the unit does it tell who made the unit so that i can chase up a replacement remote control. Much appreciated if anybody has any more info on these units ie: manufacturer etc etc 

the only details on the unit and on a sticker on the manual are CENDVDFMSRG/A

Kind regards Don


----------



## Garvock (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Don
I have a similar model to you, mine is marked CENDVDLFM.
It is manufactured by Centurion, contact info as follows:
Centurion Electronics
01707 330550
email [email protected]
www.incarvision.co.uk
Hope this helps
Keith


----------



## 104756 (May 27, 2007)

Garvock said:


> Hi Don
> I have a similar model to you, mine is marked CENDVDLFM.
> It is manufactured by Centurion, contact info as follows:
> Centurion Electronics
> ...


Thanks ever so much Keith. Greatly appreciated.
Don


----------

